# Motorway and wheelbarrow



## Monica (Jun 10, 2011)

What do you get if you cross a motorway whith a wheelbarrow???
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
RUN OVER


----------



## AnnW (Jun 10, 2011)

Brilliant !!


----------

